

China announces jobs programs for college grads - tokenadult
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2009/01/07/business/AS-China-Employment.php

======
tokenadult
Background story from Xinhua:

"Labor Pains: Downturn upends career dreams of China's college grads"

[http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-01/04/content_1060222...](http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-01/04/content_10602229.htm)

